# More lambs!



## PotterWatch (Jun 18, 2012)

We had two more lambs born a few days ago and another ewe that I think will lamb within a couple weeks.  It is so exciting especially since we weren't aware that so many of our ewes were pregnant.  The one that had the twins is the only one we knew was pregnant.  She had two boys and they are adorable!


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations! That is an awesome udder on that ewe!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jun 18, 2012)

Agree, great udder..I may be bias, but newborn dorper lambs are about the cutest things on the planet..


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jun 19, 2012)

So sweet! Are they pure Dorper? I love the black and white!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 19, 2012)

Them babies are adorable!!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay (Jun 19, 2012)

TexasShepherdess said:
			
		

> Agree, great udder..I may be bias, but newborn dorper lambs are about the cutest things on the planet..


*x2*


----------



## PotterWatch (Jun 19, 2012)

That udder looks better in those pictures than in real life.  It isn't well attached, that's why it looks impressive.  If I were breeding for dairy, that ewe wouldn't be bred.  She doesn't have any trouble feeding those babies though!  They are pure Dorper.  We have some that are incorrectly marked (from what we have been told), but since we aren't raising to show or even sell to others, we don't care about that stuff.  I'm looking forward to even more babies soon!


----------



## PotterWatch (Jun 19, 2012)

EllieMay said:
			
		

> TexasShepherdess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they only thing that can give them competition are newborn LaMancha kids.  Those are still #1 for me on the cuteness scale.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 19, 2012)

Very cute lambs!!!  Congratulations 

We have Dorper/Kat crosses and I have to admit that I prefer the ones carrying more Dorper genes, and hubby prefers those caring more Kat genes.  Now with the more Dorper ones, we do tend to have more wooly ones...and I do get out my scizzors when they are at least two years old and take that down and after that they come out hair instead of wool.  Doing it sooner means I'll have to do it again the next year.  The Kat's tend to shed off on their own.


----------



## PotterWatch (Jun 19, 2012)

We are breeding some St. Croix into some of ours this year.  How that will turn out ultimately, I don't know but I know at least some of our ewes have been bred by the St. Croix ram we have.  One thing I am hoping to see is less wool that needs to be taken off.


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh they are gorgeous.....we are just putting our tup in today....so I have to wait a full 5 months before I have any lambs....I'm SO jealous.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 20, 2012)

our ram goes in next month here - we will have to get our lamb fix from the southern people for awhile!


----------



## Southdown (Oct 22, 2012)

Our ram is going in next weekend or the weekend after.  We still have our mystery ewe we're watching.    I like the black and white coloring, like a cow.  It's cute.  They all look healthy.


----------

